
mailgo, a mifferent mailto - manzinello
https://github.com/manzinello/mailgo
======
manzinello
I'm working on a little open source project to overwrite the classic behaviour
of mailto links. It's called mailgo
([https://mailgo.js.org](https://mailgo.js.org)). Instead the classic mailto,
the idea is to show a modal to give more possibilities to the user, for
example to copy the email address. It's WIP (I accept any suggestion!) on the
website there is a working demo. If you like it, star the repo on GitHub!
[https://github.com/manzinello/mailgo](https://github.com/manzinello/mailgo)

